# Drop on Recall



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We were talking about this on another thread and I took these today. We have been working on this with Beau (the pup) 

The first time I was a bit disappointed but realized I had been holding the camera and not using my hand signal (he needs to learn it either/or/and)

FWIW normally my voice is not that harsh but between just getting over a cold and two code orange ozone days my voice is a bit rough.

I had mentioned I was taught to throw the ball AWAY from him and not reward between me and the dog so that he would not be inclined to break the down and come towards me.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm just starting on this. Thanks for the videos!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The second one was much better than the first, it looked like he was really starting to figure it out!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think I confused him the first time because I did not give him the hand signal because of the phone camera! I need to make sure I do both. The 2nd time I did and it was immediate. As usual, any problems are MY fault, not his ya know....


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like he's having fun, too!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking good!!!! 

I thought this video was helpful for the down on recall. I hope it can give others some good ideas. Drop on recall components - YouTube


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I will mark the drop and throw his ball directly to him so he is rewarded in place. I don't want him to get all wiggly waiting for his reward.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

That's pretty amazing. Who's your trainer if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking for a trainer for advance obedience.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GSDkid said:


> That's pretty amazing. Who's your trainer if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking for a trainer for advance obedience.


This was a fellow we bring down ocassionaly from New Hamspshire to help with the team dogs..he just gave me some tips at a one time training. And I had a drop on recall with Grim so mostly I trained the same way, the difference being that part about throwing the ball away not between.

I will be working with a police Master Trainer next month on HRD and hope he can help me some more with the obedience I need to certify. .....* It is all pretty rough right now* *I think*. But I don't think he does classes.

I am waiting for a rental copy of Crate Games to come but I may just buy that. He did not break the stay but he was definitely thinking about it on the first time. I think if I had told him to stay it would have been good. I don't video much because it messes with ME. Guess I should set up a cameral like Mrs K but all I have is a cell phone.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the video!
I've started this with Frank and his drop is much faster now.
He was dropping before but so slowly you could her crickets chirp as he did it.


----------

